# Atlas turntable



## adaboy (Apr 24, 2014)

Has anyone installed an Atlas turntable using Dcc? Their directions are exclusively for dc control. I think I can disconnect the turntable track from the motor drive and hook all the track to dcc. I can control the turntable using my 12 volt power supply.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

I was able to find and read the manual for your
turntable.

The turntable track wiring is very simple. A pair
of wires from your DCC bus to the two track terminals
on the turntable. The turntable has built in
'reverse loop' control. You will have to wire the individual
spurs with power again from your DCC bus. Observe the specific 
'phasing' (polarity) that is indicated in the manual. 

Your 12 volt supply will power the turntable motor,
not the DCC. 

Don


----------



## adaboy (Apr 24, 2014)

Thanks for the info. It may be a little more complicated. The motor connections are connected directly to the track on the reverse side. I'll have to cut that connection then figure a way to connect to the slip rings. I don't think they can be soldered. Wrong kind of metal.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

The manual shows to connect the track power from
your DCC buss to the terminals flanking the gear box.

The wiring diagram does not indicate any other
track connections. The turntable does not feed
the stall tracks. You must do that per the manual.
What sort of track connection
are you finding? Where is it? 

The turntable controller takes power from a
separate power supply. That may be what you
are seeing.

Don


----------



## adaboy (Apr 24, 2014)

You're right . Now that I look closer the turntable track an motor are separate. Should be no problem with dcc. Thank you.


----------

